
Ask Elon Musk Anything - turing_k
https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/76e79c/i_am_elon_musk_ask_me_anything_about_bfr/?st=J8RS7EXA&sh=4dd9060a
======
CamelCaseName
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15473902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15473902)

